# Game 68: Pacers @ Nets--03.22.05



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

<center>*
















<font face = "verdana" size=2>Indiana Pacers (33-32) at New Jersey Nets (31-36)
Tuesday, 03.22.2005, 7:30 PM EST
Continental Airlines Arena - East Rutherford, NJ
TV: YES, WB4, NBALP*
</center>

The Nets and Pacers will complete their home-and-home Tuesday night at the Meadowlands. Indiana will be desperate to salvage a split, as they hang on to their spot in the playoffs. The Nets would love to keep Reggie Miller under wraps and Jeff Foster off the boards again.

*Previous Meetings:
12.30.04 - Pacers 96, Nets 83*
Jeff Foster - 16 points, 16 rebounds

*02.20.05 - Nets 94, Pacers 85*
Vince Carter - 39 points, 11 rebounds, 14-25 shooting, 3-4 from 3 pt. range

*Future Meeting:
04.13.05* - in *Indiana*


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

think we got some confidence after sunday's win, hopefully carter has another nice game...and Orlando lost to charlotte today so were only 1 game back of em


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

schub looks like he can get the biggest amount ever won on a bet. If you guys go and check he made a bet of over 100K on the Nets. You going to top that Petey?

I'm going to go 5000 myself, which is all my points as well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> schub looks like he can get the biggest amount ever won on a bet. If you guys go and check he made a bet of over 100K on the Nets. You going to top that Petey?
> 
> I'm going to go 5000 myself, which is all my points as well.


125,000 on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

I am going to this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

uptown4784 said:


> I am going to this game


 lucky


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

uptown4784 said:


> I am going to this game


So is RP McMurphy.
Maybe you'll see him there.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way...

Indiana Pacers Game Thread 

:wave:


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

NETS 95+
PACERS 89-

Hopefully we can keep our up tempo game and beat this team because we sure need this win before facing Memphis, Minnesota and LAC


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> By the way...
> Indiana Pacers Game Thread


Thanks, but I'll stay on this thread. :reporter:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> NETS 95+
> PACERS 89-
> 
> Hopefully we can keep our up tempo game and beat this team because we sure need this win before facing Memphis, Minnesota and LAC


I'd be happy with that, that would cover our spread.

-Petey


----------



## st lickem (Mar 21, 2005)

we need this game.hopefully the team stays sharp and doesnt let this one get away.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

depending on what time i get home tonight, i might be able to catch some of this game! :banana:


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a feeling that the other guys might have to step up and make shots tonight. Carlisle is a smart coach and I'm sure he looked at the stat sheet. He probably saw that Carter, Kidd, and Kristic only scored in double figures while everyone else didn't and relatively didn't do much damage. He's going to have an eye on VC particularly since he scored almost half of what the Nets as a team scored.

I'm guessing if he looks at the stat sheet and some of the guys on the team chances are he's going to get the others to beat him. Throw, double and triple teams at him (VC). So guys like Kristic, Colins, Vaughn and Best will have to step up and make those open shots that they will most likely get if Carlisle chooes to double/triple him.

We just have to keep it going and win.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

TataFry said:


> I have a feeling that the other guys might have to step up and make shots tonight. Carlisle is a smart coach and I'm sure he looked at the stat sheet. He probably saw that Carter, Kidd, and Kristic only scored in double figures while everyone else didn't and relatively didn't do much damage. He's going to have an eye on VC particularly since he scored almost half of what the Nets as a team scored.
> 
> I'm guessing if he looks at the stat sheet and some of the guys on the team chances are he's going to get the others to beat him. Throw, double and triple teams at him (VC). So guys like Kristic, Colins, Vaughn and Best will have to step up and make those open shots that they will most likely get if Carlisle chooes to double/triple him.
> 
> We just have to keep it going and win.


Yes, Vince Carter dropped 39 points on Carlisle last game. But don't you tihnk he would have noticed that Carter was killing them without having to look at the stat sheet? I'm sure he tried to give added defensive pressure on Carter but it didn't seem to do much. Indiana just doesn't have the defensive ability to stop Carter without Artest. Look for Carter to have another big game. I don't think he will have any trouble slicing up the Piston's defense.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

thankfully, we get to SEE it this time.


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

PetroToZoran said:


> Yes, Vince Carter dropped 39 points on Carlisle last game. But don't you tihnk he would have noticed that Carter was killing them without having to look at the stat sheet? I'm sure he tried to give added defensive pressure on Carter but it didn't seem to do much. Indiana just doesn't have the defensive ability to stop Carter without Artest. Look for Carter to have another big game. I don't think he will have any trouble slicing up the Piston's defense.


Oh yeah. I'm not worried about Carter.... I think he'll get his no matter what the opposing team does to him. 

What I meant is that Carter knows when he's being double teamed and when he knows that he almost always passes out to the open man.... Than those guys have to capitalize and help put this game away. Because if they double Carter and give other guys the ball and other guys are making shots they are hurting themselves because in the end Carter will most likely have his points by the end.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm stoked for this game. And we've got to win it. I've been maintaining all along that we needed a 9-1 stretch or something like that to get back into it. Hopefully this is it, and it better be because we don't have any more time to wait for it. VC and Kidd have to be VC and Kidd as usual, but the key, IMO is Krstic. When he plays well and scores in the post, we are a much, much better team. It opens space up on the outside for Vince and others to operate in. Krstic, baby, we need you now and every game henceforthwithal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

roro26 said:


> thankfully, we get to SEE it this time.


Wow YES in Canada?

If so... YES is really getting some major exposure, wonder why there aren't more Nets fans out there... or maybe with time, they will be like the Braves, have fans everywhere due to their exposure via TNT and TBS.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is tinsley going to play this game?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright you guys that last game is behind us we must focus on this one forget about vince scoring 39 points and lets see how he does this game i expect the pacers to do a better job on him defensively but i hope the nets win remember we have had 2 or 3 other 4 game win streaks and we cant seem to get to five


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh jeez......do we have to beat the Pacers agaaaaain?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> alright you guys that last game is behind us we must focus on this one forget about vince scoring 39 points and lets see how he does this game i expect the pacers to do a better job on him defensively but i hope the nets win remember we have had 2 or 3 other 4 game win streaks and we cant seem to get to five


Only 1 other 4 game streak, would be nice if we had more, we'd already be in the playoffs.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hey petey you listen to the game right well do you listen to it on the internet or on the radio


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> hey petey you listen to the game right well do you listen to it on the internet or on the radio


It's on TV today.

But it should be on the same site it was on last time.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> It's on TV today.
> 
> But it should be on the same site it was on last time.
> 
> -Petey


TV ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

cant wait i pridict we win by 1 vc get da game winner with kidd assit
85
84
kristic will have a feild day


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> LISTEN TO THE GAME LIVE!
> 
> http://www.930whon.com/listen_live.shtml


That worked last game, since it's still the Pacers may work still.

Green Triangle = Play...

-Petey


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

How and where do you bet? I wanna bet on the Nets


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Big game tonight fella's, big game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

time for the tip


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> How and where do you bet? I wanna bet on the Nets


It's closed now.

Next time wager can be made in... here.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> How and where do you bet? I wanna bet on the Nets


Up top where it says vBookie.

Then go to the Nets/Pacers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pacers up 3 quick


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, ugly way to score the game, Reggie on a FT off a defensive 3, and Davis with a slam.

3-0, Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits both, he's an underrated FT shooter for a big, I hope he spends some time this summer improving.

Carter shots, misses, Krstic with a put back... impressive.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i bet the pacers wanna keep the ball out of vinces hand as much as possible


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Nenad with a quick four points.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic hits both, he's an underrated FT shooter for a big, I hope he spends some time this summer improving.
> 
> Carter shots, misses, Krstic with a put back... impressive.
> 
> -Petey


was carter's shot a layup or jumper


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anthony Johnson hits, Reggie follows.

REGGIE's last regular season game at CAA.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> was carter's shot a layup or jumper


Jumper, wide open, Collins had set a good screen.

Reggie again, Collins answers.

Collin fouls.

-Petey


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

LOL, Vince does a 360 after the whistle.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Vinsane you missed it, 360 dunk... doesn't count.

Then hits a shot off glass.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mofo202 said:


> LOL, Vince does a 360 after the whistle.


BY FAR, Vince's hottest dunk as a Net.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic needs to tighten up on croshere


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 1-4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson picks up the foul on Vaughn, Vaughn picks up alot of fouls for a little guard.

14-10, Pacers, Johnson with another FT.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so far pacers doing good on defense


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince 1-4


One of those was in and out...

2-5 now.

Vaughn just picked up another foul and a 'T'. All on an inbounds play.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what is vaughn thinking


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> what is vaughn thinking


Vaughn actually didn't foul him on the replay.

Carter drives, was fouled no call. Going the other way Carter picks up a foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

it says vince has missed about 3 layups


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nets are getting picked on by that one official.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The officiating has been an absolute joke so far. Apparently, the refs have decided this game belongs to Indiana.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> The officiating has been an absolute joke so far. Apparently, the refs have decided this game belongs to Indiana.


Kidd was just fouled, no call.

Then Collins got on off Davis.

So it takes 2 Nets getting fouled for 1 to get called...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> it says vince has missed about 3 layups


1 Rolled out... the other he was fouled, no call.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd with a fade away.

Amazing.

19-18, Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foster and Fred Jones is in.

Kidd is going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is kidd playing in the post


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> is kidd playing in the post


Some plays... yes.

20-19, Pacers.

Both team are over the limit with 3:30+ left.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man vince wtf are you doing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Auston Croshere?

Indiana's version of KVH has 9 points, 5 boards, 2 offensive and is going to the line again... all in the 1st quarter.

We can't keep letting them get the offensive boards.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Officiating has been a problem so far, but the Nets can't focus on that. They need to play better defense.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man we need to attack forget driving and then pulling up for the jumper we need to get to the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ZORAN SIGHTING!!!

In for Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man this isnt going the best so far vc needs to step it up and to all nets play d and go to the basket!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal with a new hair cut, wearing a headband too.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

croshere has 12 points


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foster w/ an offensive board.

Jones with a 3.

Pacers on a 8-0 run, but Carter is going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Foster w/ an offensive board.
> 
> Jones with a 3.
> 
> ...


they gave him two on internet


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OH man this is sad, Best fouls in the back court, they are going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Our inability to hit open shots will kill us.

Carter driving, behind the back pass to a open Robinson, and he misses.

Pacers, 32-22.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well for everybody that betted on nets might as well pay up


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Very poor first Q.

The Nets appear to be having one of their games where no one wants to play D.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> well for everybody that betted on nets might as well pay up


I think they play four Q's. :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man, Carter another in and out... going to the line though.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Amazing, Thomas brought in cause Best has 2 fouls, and fouls Reggie Miller.

19 fouls in the first quarter.

32-26.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

were lucky to be don only 8
what the f**k was thomas thinking


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

34-26, Pacers, 2nd quarter coming up.

We need to stop fouling.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Amazing, Thomas brought in cause Best has 2 fouls, and fouls Reggie Miller.
> 
> 19 fouls in the first quarter.
> 
> ...


pacers have went to the line 17 times


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> were lucky to be don only 8
> what the f**k was thomas thinking


Bad bad play, what is Reggie Miller gonna do 10 feet from their side out... throw a football pass?

Yeah it's Reggie Miller but still.

BAD BAD foul.

I hope Frank realizes we need Carter and Kidd out there to start this quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who's starting the second


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits, Pacers fouls trying to go for the offensive rebound.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Carter creating, Veal finger roll in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> who's starting the second


Krstic-Veal-Carter-Kidd-Vaughn

Krstic is out now, Collins in.

Krstic foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jones drives, Veal tips it, still goes in. Veal then misses on the other end.

Veal is really everywhere.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

no one on the nets is hittin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter commits a stupid foul, Veal needs to hit when he gets open shots.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince picks up 2nd he will have to sit now and prepare for the nets to go down


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we have to get the ball to vince and j kidd more


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rotation had to go longer due to all these stupid fouls, Buford in and fouls. Nice trend we got going.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Buford gets run over by Jackson, nice defense.

Robinson replaces Veal.

NOW our offense will go down, at least Kidd is playing out of the post.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW bad call, Kidd hits, but Robinson was called on offensive interference.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the pacers will win they come out get to the line and have more energy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is back in... Croshere w/ a foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince is going to have to check the player that doesnt do anything on offense for the pacers


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so robinson mises a layup then hits a jumper


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson misses a layup, so he hits a jumper... Robinson picks up a foul.

42-34, Pacers, Pacers to the line, Nets over the limit at 5:18.

I'm starting to hate Robinson more...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Kidd w/ a... 3. Our first of the night, Jackson converts to answer.

46-37. I hate Jackson too.

Robinson with a 3.

46-40.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man nice little run were on but all these fouls the pacers have taken 23 free throws already


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> man nice little run were on but all these fouls the pacers have taken 23 free throws already


And go to the line for every foul the rest of the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The pair of Nets threes really helped.

When the Nets do play solid D, they give up the offensive board. Not good.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

How much did you put down on the Nets, Petey?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

We are getting out rebounded 19-11.

How horrible.

AJ hits, 50-42, Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> How much did you put down on the Nets, Petey?


125,000 points.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson misses


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with the dunk


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Croshere misses a layup, foul on Croshere.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Foster


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, we are closing in, Croshere and Foster with 3 fouls each, Pollard in.

Robinson to the line for 2, 50-44, Pacers.

50-45, Pacers.

Miss...

GO NETS!!!

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

only down by 5 lets make a run


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how was vinces dunk


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Cliffy makes 1-2


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how was vinces dunk


is anyone going to answer


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson miss, rebound VC.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Buford misses


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Turnover on J. Jones


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> how was vinces dunk


No Dunk, whatever 'netcast' you are using is wrong.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Anima said:


> Jackson miss, rebound VC.


vince isnt in


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> No Dunk, whatever 'netcast' you are using is wrong.
> 
> -Petey


well what he did for his 14th point


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Best with a turnover


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang best


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson basket, Pacers up 7.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

There was also a shooting foul on Best, Pacers now up 8.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... Jackson was fouled, hits.

53-45, Pacers.

Jackson with 15 in the half... SO UGLY!

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow Best just cost the Nets vitually 5 points, Pretty big swing.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

down by 8 at the half (53-48)
Nets should do better than that.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

best and vaughn sure arent playing like they wanna remain nets i expect both of them to be out of a job next year along with veal and zoran


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> well what he did for his 14th point


It was a layup.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> down by 8 at the half (53-48)
> Nets should do better than that.


pacers have went to the line 24 times


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone really annoyed by Bests play so far? He's turned it over a few times and a lot of silly fouls that sent the other to the line... (almost all 3 of them I think..)

For some reason his play has been really getting on me right now... overzealous defense... a guy boxed him out and for no reason attacking him and sending him to the line and now shooting a jumpshooter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PSUmtj112 said:


> Wow Best just cost the Nets vitually 5 points, Pretty big swing.


Yes, huge swing. I doubt know how he and Vaughn pick up so many stupid fouls.

:curse: 

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> best and vaughn sure arent playing like they wanna remain nets i expect both of them to be out of a job next year along with veal and zoran


Zoran will be back. Dude never gets in a rotation for proper time.

He's still on a rookie contract.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

TataFry said:


> Anyone really annoyed by Bests play so far? He's turned it over a few times and a lot of silly fouls that sent the other to the line... (almost all 3 of them I think..)
> 
> For some reason his play has been really getting on me right now... overzealous defense... a guy boxed him out and for no reason attacking him and sending him to the line and now shooting a jumpshooter.


Yes his play is very sad this game.

It's on game, an important game, but remember he did well last time we meet the Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Yes, huge swing. I doubt know how he and Vaughn pick up so many stupid fouls.
> 
> :curse:
> 
> -Petey


Maybe they are trying to piss you off because they know you have alot of points riding on this game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Anima said:


> Maybe they are trying to piss you off because they know you have alot of points riding on this game.


what points?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if we win i will be very surprised


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

alright lets go 2nd half begain and lets try do better member this is 4 playoffs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> if we win i will be very surprised


Keep rooting, 3rd about to start.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> if we win i will be very surprised


i wont :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> what points?


The points you get for posting on this site.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

start of the 3rd


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Vaughn miss


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Collins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow what a foul, Collins fouls Croshere, but Collins is the one that lands on his ***.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pacers goin to the line


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Croshere makes 1-2


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter with a jumper, he now has 16 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaugn handoff to Carter, Swish... pretty.

Damn Miller.

56-47, Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie with a basket, Pacers back up 9.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I know a lot of people here don't like Twin, but I appreciate the way he plays the game. He is the toughest player on the current Nets roster.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

goo job kristic that was and 1 refs didnt see it


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic with a O board and layup.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on Croshere


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CROSHERE FOUL #4.

Sad that I'm so excited he has to sit.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

down 7


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

56-51, Nets... Carter!!!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC jumper


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Davis


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, lets give Foster another 3 offensive rebounds on 1 ****ing play.

Davis with a foul, Kidd with 2.

Nets down only 3.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd with a jumper, he now has 10.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DAVIS WITH HIS 4TH!!!

YES!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Another foul on Davis, he's 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

4th on FOSTER!!!

YES!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

its good to see the pacers arent trying to go the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with an offensive foul... 3rd... NO!!!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on VC


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes carter 4 2


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with another basket, he now has 20.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 3-3 in the third


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> its good to see the pacers arent trying to go the line


They are, they just aren't getting the calls.

They now have Pollard and Jones on their front court.

CARTER!!!

YES!!!

8-0 run.

7+ left, Nets down only 1!!!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nets only down 1 now


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dont the pacers have about 4 fouls in the period so far


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Nive run by VC. Nets are back in it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd with a turnover and a missed shot come on kidd pass to vince


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on Pollard, he's first, teams 5th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PSUmtj112 said:


> Nive run by VC. Nets are back in it.


It's Indiana... we were not out of it ever.

It's like if we are up 10 on the Heat... they aren't out of it.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic with a jumper, Nets up 1.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

10-0, Nets, Nets up 1.

Krstic hits, then fouls, #3, Jackson to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic hits then fouls


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Krstic, Jackson makes both.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn 1st fast break points of the Night... LOL

This ain't last year's Nets team.

59-58, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Vaughn with a layup, Nete back up 1.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince get to the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson with a 3, we should had never let him go. Scott in an idiot.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anthony Johnson with a 3, Pacers up 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha tied. Carter to Vaughn, Vaughn blocked, Vaughn rebounds high layup at buzzer.

Pacers covert.



-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Vaughn with a O board and put back.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with a 3!!!

Nets by 1.

Damn Miller.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis with a put back, Kidd for 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie with a basket, he now has 12.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince needs to get back to the line ha hasnt attempted a free throw since the 1st quarter


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter hasnt attempted a three yet


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

vc and1!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince needs to get back to the line ha hasnt attempted a free throw since the 1st quarter


Hits and fouled. Nets up 1, a chance at 2.

Jackson with his 3rd.

Carter misses, but we are still 1 up.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a layup, back up 1.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince got to hit those


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on VC, he's 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with 22, OMG Carter with his 4th foul... 

Has to sit.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson makes both.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

he wont be back till the 4th


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blocking foul on Kidd, Jackson to the line.

Pacers up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson hits 1-2


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

you kknow what jackson isnt even having a good shooting night its the free throws


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, did anyone know the Frank and Jackson connection?

Jackson finally missed 1.

68-66, Pacers.

4th on Jackson, Robinson to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Jackson, he's 4th.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

jackson at bench at tied up looks decent so far


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Cliffy makes both


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on Gill, turnover on Cliffy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Robinson, stone handed drops it...

Other way, tied game.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we need vince to have hos biggest 4th quarter of the season


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd to Robinson, stone handed drops it...
> 
> Other way, tied game.
> 
> -Petey


robinson u idiot


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

J. Jones with a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

End of the 3rd, Nets down 2.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

down by 2 we neeeeedto win ahahah vc time


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> we need vince to have hos biggest 4th quarter of the season


Atleast 2 Pacers will foul out, next quarter, Carter has to be aggressive offensively.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when 4th quarter starts tell me whos starting


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

and one word for vc.... drive


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gill with a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Eddie Gill with a 3, Indy up 5.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Best with a 3, back down to two.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> when 4th quarter starts tell me whos starting


Collins, Robinson, Carter, Kidd, Best.

Best answered, the Jones hits, Pacers up 5.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this looks like pacers r gettn hot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, 1 turnover first quarter, 9 since...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Fred Jones with a jumper


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a driving layup


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal to Carter, what a pass. AND 1.

Carter with 25.

Nets down only 2.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

dammit, mom wants to watch news, guess its time to listen to ur updates 
or nba courtside live (lil to slow though)
carter only has 14 shots gotta get that up i think :clap:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Jones, VC makes the FT.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul called on ROBINSON, bad foul call...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Cliffy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW Collins just crushed Johnson, he's not getting up.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Collins, he's 4th.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

2 fouls back to back


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anthony Johnson with a 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson is all kinds of OFF. No hands up and still misses, Johnson hits a 3.

Pacers still up 5.

DAMN it, we tipped it right to him.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang the 3 ah we down by 6 we need to put kidd back in now


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> dang the 3 ah we down by 6 we need to put kidd back in now


definitely


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Think I can make Anthony Johnson go away by chanting "Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice?"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic with a jumper, he now has 10.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie misses a 3


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

nice kristic, 6 assists for vince


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Anima said:


> Reggie misses a 3


who;s rebound


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Jackson, he's 5th!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic makes 1-2


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jackson with 5 fouls


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

nicee 7:36 left and jackson's got 5 fouls


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic with a basket, he now has 13.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a put back off his own miss


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on nets keep this lead


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm home!
And we got the lead!!! :banana:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Come on Nets, let's cover. :banana:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Miller with a jumper


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Krstic is playing great tonight. :clap:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic with a layup


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on Reggie


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah baby, keep the momentum going.
:twave:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd for 3!!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie misses a 3


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

kidd for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Reggie


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HOLY COW. Back...

29 for Carter, 7 assists.

87-80, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a turnaround jumper, he has 29.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

wow anima, exact same response :banana: even the same # of !!!'s lol
carter with the hook, were up 7


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

jason kidd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Anthony Johnson


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince having a good game 29 points 5 rebounds 7 assists


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd misses two FT's


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses 2. We need to keep this up. Double my look about to come up.

NO... Jackson with a 3, Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd misses both


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson with a 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CARTER WILL NOT BE DENIED!

Carter for 2, Best to the line.

Nets up 6, with a chance for 8.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd with a basket, he has 18.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Gee, these Indiana Pacers radio commentators are more like cheerleaders.
I have no other choice but to listen to them. :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Anima said:


> Kidd with a basket, he has 18.


carter scored what are you talking about


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Another shooting foul on Johnson


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Best makes both FT's


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nets up 8


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on VC, he's 5th.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince picks up foul number 5


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

5th on Carter ?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Croshere with a dunk


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

were only up 6 with 1:40 to go


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we got it guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

yup 5 on carter, 5 on jackson


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a layup


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

1:19 left up 8 guess we got this boys


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think we got it guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


I want to win by 5+... I have 125,000 points on it.

GO BOYS!!!

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

If Nets gets a stop on this Pacers possession ... it's done! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince baby!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

SO ANY one wana trade vc now lol


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Petey said:


> I want to win by 5+... I have 125,000 points on it.
> 
> GO BOYS!!!
> 
> -Petey


You'll get it baby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets are 7-1, when Carter has 7 or more assists, has 7 tonight right now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> I want to win by 5+... I have 125,000 points on it.
> 
> GO BOYS!!!
> 
> -Petey


you rather win by 5 then win LOL


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> I want to win by 5+... I have 125,000 points on it.
> 
> GO BOYS!!!
> 
> -Petey


I want them to win by less then 5...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Johnson with a layup


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Jackson out, wooohooo !!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson is done, Pacers over the line, Best to the line. Nets +6... make it 8!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jackson's out


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

is it just me or did carter just get taken out??? for robinson


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Did Jackson pick up his 6th?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers 'time out', Best hits board.

Anima wants to kill me.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with a good encore performance


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

NJ+VC said:


> is it just me or did carter just get taken out??? for robinson


yeah i guess they did it so he wouldnt foul out but oh well we win anyway


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Best hits both FT's

Petey has no idea how much I want to kill him, he just knows I do.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't believe Cavs won over Pistons. :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nets are in the bonus


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> yeah i guess they did it so he wouldnt foul out but oh well we win anyway


dont see any reason to do that, only 1 min left, but wutever :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Miller gonna take 3 at the Free Throw Line...

Nets are only up 8.

Damn.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins with his 5th, Reggie shooting 3 FT's


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie makes 3-3


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

now vc back in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller with all 3...

No...

Nets +5.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC misses


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

that was close


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we hold on and win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie misses a 3


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Croshere


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets back to 8. We need a stop NOW!!!

STOP I SAY!!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Cliffy makes both


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Please win by less then 5 :gopray:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

now frnak can clear the bench


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OH no, Carter just fouled out...

2 Shots for Miller.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

gulp


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on VC, he's 6th


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller hits, and Pacers Ball, Nets up 6.

NO...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we still got this


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Miller makes the tech, F. Jones misses a 3.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Croshere with an AIR BALL, Nets ball.

YES!!!

Take that Anima!!!

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson fouled Best, Best to the line.

Hit both please Best... at least it will be a PUSH at worst.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Anthony Johnson


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Best makes 1-2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NOOOO..

Best 1 of 2, Pacers miss a 3, Nets ball.

Bet should be good for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

98-91, NETS!!!!

They covered!!!

HAHAHA!!!

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

By 7. Wow, I'm impressed. Vegas is good.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jones misses a 3, why not have Reggie take it?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes great victory yes! vc realy helped us through this nice job kristic


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> 98-91, NETS!!!!
> 
> They covered!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> By 7. Wow, I'm impressed. Vegas is good.


We are good.

Lost only 1 bet on the Nets, and missed out on making a bet.

-Petey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

playoffs here we come :biggrin:


----------



## Spetznaz24 (Feb 11, 2005)

great win, we are surely making playoffs now


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice game. VC and Krstic really surprised me. Carter looked like Tracy McGrady or Kobe Bryant out there.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Boxscore*

Zoran played just 2 minutes?
Just7 offensive rebound 
Kidd, not even a double double


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

but we won


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> but we won


Yup!
There's still a lot of room for improvements though.

I think I'll be having a good night sleep 2night. :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Great win.

One step closer to playoff basketball in '05.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Krstic has to get a lot more touches especially if the big men on the other team are in foul trouble.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Congrat on your 125K Petey 


:curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Boxscore*



faNETicS said:


> Zoran played just 2 minutes?
> Just7 offensive rebound
> Kidd, not even a double double


Who cares? They won and thats all that matters.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Croshere with an AIR BALL, Nets ball.
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> ...


You just have to rub it in my face, don't ya?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC: 33 points, 5 boards, 7 assists

Kidd: 16 points, 7 boards, 9 assists

Krstic: 15 points, 5 rebounds


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Why did Zoran only get 2 minutes?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) -- Just in time for the stretch run, the New Jersey Nets have put together their longest winning streak of the season.
> 
> The Nets won their fifth straight game Tuesday night, getting 33 points from Vince Carter and outplaying the Indiana Pacers in the fourth quarter of a 98-91 victory.
> 
> ...


Recap


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice game. VC and Krstic really surprised me. Carter looked like Tracy McGrady or Kobe Bryant out there.


Kobe yes, but Tracy Excuse me? The guy uses picks to free up shots and ahs Carter done that in the game?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

John said:


> Kobe yes, but Tracy Excuse me? *The guy uses picks to free up shots and ahs Carter done that in the game?*


Tonight he did at least once, I remember because it was the first play of the game. Collins set this pick, Carter ran around, and Jackson just was caught. Carter had a good 3 seconds to shot. AND SWISH... nothing but net, 2 steps in from the top of the arc.

-Petey


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Petey said:


> Tonight he did at least once, I remember because it was the first play of the game. Collins set this pick, Carter ran around, and Jackson just was caught. Carter had a good 3 seconds to shot. AND SWISH... nothing but net, 2 steps in from the top of the arc.
> 
> -Petey


That's what I was saying, Carter doesnt need screens when it counts! That's why we see a lot of clutch points from carter!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Yesterday crows was loud. Well, after hame I saw Collins,Cartwright and L.Frank. L.Frank was like u here again I was like yup. Remember me when I was trying get ur wife autograph . He was like yeah. I told him I be here for philly game for sure. Jason Kidd took his Aston Martin Yesterday, That s*it was HOT!!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

This guy told me he bought season tickets for 400 $. I was like damm thats cheap


----------

